# اعادة رفع:اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج revit structures اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2011)

اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج revit structures اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل

[FONT=&quot]
اخوانى الاعزاء السلام عليكم :
اعود اليكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة طالما طلبها مني اخواني الاعزاء واعتذر عن التأخير لظروف رغم عني 
وهي تعليم فيديو كامل للبرنامج المتميز برنامج الشوب دروينج الاول في العالم وهو برنامج الريفت وسوف تتسلسل الدروس لتتناو كل كبيرة وصغيرة في البرنامج ورسم جميع انواع العناصر الانشائية وجميع قطاعاتها ومكتبة المواد الخاصة بها ثم اعداد نموذج ثلاثي الابعاد للمنشأ يمكن منه بسهولة استخلاص المساقط الثلاثة للمنشأ 


[/FONT] 







[FONT=&quot]الدروس


[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1-1-introduction


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/file/oxvxfTpk/1-introduction.html


[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثاني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :starting the project


[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2-1-importing dwg

 http://www.4shared.com/file/Tkz9bojz/2-1-importing_dwg.html


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2-2-adding new levels
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]

 http://www.4shared.com/file/SOHIjGc7/2-2-adding_new_levels.html
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2-3-adding grids


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/mNBnPonJ/2-3-adding_grids.html[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

الدرس الثالث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : Modeling a Project[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]add concrete columns

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/MlQtj2HA/3-1-add_concrete_columns.html


 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-2-add steel columns


 http://www.4shared.com/file/IlhFhUeA/3-2-add_steel_columns.html


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-3-add structural wal

http://www.4shared.com/file/KocqGbrq/3-3-add_structural_wall.html


 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-4-add concrete beams

[/FONT]*​*http://www.4shared.com/file/K1mTNris/3-4-add_concrete_beams.html**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3-5-adding steel beams

 http://www.4shared.com/file/Ufvs4Krg/3-5-adding_steel_beams.html

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-6-adding curved grids.

 http://www.4shared.com/file/FzEoyOq-/3-6-adding_curved_grids.html

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-7-adding curved beam


 http://www.4shared.com/file/b0pnzvGo/3-7-adding_curved_beam.html

3-8- Automatically Place Beam System

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] http://www.4shared.com/file/06Ld6_92/3-8-_Automatically_Place_Beam_.html

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-9-sketch beam system

 http://www.4shared.com/file/H-qqblHO/3-9-sketch_beam_system.html

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3-10- adding steel truss[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 


 http://www.4shared.com/file/Ds45noRB/3-10-adding_steel_truss.html

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3-11-Customizing Truss Parameters


 http://www.4shared.com/file/dUHBSTtt/3-11-Customizing_Truss_Paramet.html[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
3-12-adding structural slabs

 http://www.4shared.com/file/SZL0J_jX/3-12-adding_structural_slabs.html

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
3-13-adding shaft opening

 http://www.4shared.com/file/CoxL0iwf/3-13-adding_shaft_opening.html

[/FONT]*
4-1- 
check analytical model

​
http://www.4shared.com/file/pdofBio_/4-1-_check_analytical_model.html​*
4-2- 
load cases

*
http://www.4shared.com/file/pRcgAA-E/4-2-_load_cases.html






هذا واسالكم صالح الدعاء








​ 


​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 فبراير 2011)

من فضلك مهندس أيمن 
أريد الــ serial number و product key


----------



## khaled aladwar (26 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## freemanghassan (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hawkar1 (27 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## نجانجا (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراا*​


----------



## abumo3az (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايمن
دورة بالفعل يحتاجها كل مهندس مدنى
يا ريت الدورة تكون شامله كيفية تمثيل المنشأ 3d
وكيفية تحميل المنشأ بالأحمال المختلفة وكيفية التعامل مع ملفات الريفيت المعمارية وفى النهاية تصدير ملف الريفيت الانشائى الى برنامج الايتاب 
وذلك حتى تكتمل الفائدة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 فبراير 2011)

abumo3az قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايمن
> دورة بالفعل يحتاجها كل مهندس مدنى
> يا ريت الدورة تكون شامله كيفية تمثيل المنشأ 3d
> وكيفية تحميل المنشأ بالأحمال المختلفة وكيفية التعامل مع ملفات الريفيت المعمارية وفى النهاية تصدير ملف الريفيت الانشائى الى برنامج الايتاب
> وذلك حتى تكتمل الفائدة




اخي الحبيب ابو معاذ سوف اعمل جاهدا علي تلبية المطلوب الذي اشرت اليه في اقرب وقت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط







*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abumo3az (1 مارس 2011)

فى انتظار استكمال الدورة من الأخ الفاضل المهندس ايمن قنديل
بارك الله فى علمك ووقتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 مارس 2011)

اعذرةني عن التأخير نظرا لانشغالي


----------



## هيثم البطل (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيه ياباشمهندس ايمن وفى انتظار ابداعاتك المستمره ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن 
اين بقية الدروس فى هزا البرنامج الضخم


----------



## المهندس فراس (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير----وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العراقي90 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## nawalid6 (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يامهندس ايمن وارجو التركيز علي موضوع
bim
فهو الاتجاه السائد هذه الايام


----------



## wagih khalid (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا م/ ايمن
ولكن لا اعرف لماذا حجم المقاطع كبير والزمن يكون قصير جدا
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## safenaz (2 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج revit structures اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل
> 
> [font=&quot]
> اخوانى الاعزاء السلام عليكم :
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aymancoo (2 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن الملفات تترفع على الmediafire لان الz-share مهنج


----------



## aymancoo (6 أغسطس 2011)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx للصبح


----------



## hmt241 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود كبير جزاك الله عليه الفردوس الاعلى ويسر لك أمورك كلها سؤالي لشخصك الفاضل والكريم هل يوجد مكتبة في حوزتك لتفاصيل إنشائية ثلاثية الأبعاد معمولة على برنامج الريفيت ويمكن استخدامها كبلوكات جاهزة في مشاريع أخرى طبعا غير المكتبات البسيطة التي يمكن تحميلها من موقع أوتوديسك وتقبل مني سلفا كل التحايا وأكرر شكري لك على مجهودك الكبير ووقتك الثمين الذي توليه للملتقى دمت بخير وفي أمان الله.


----------



## MR: معتصم مسعد علي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء الدروس من الدرس الرابع كامل الي الاخر FROM 04.Analyzing a project to 12.revit structure families plz


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## omar iraqi (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ ايمن قنديل


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haitham a i (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 

و لكننا نريد باقى القيديوهات


----------



## ارض القدس (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله في علمك وان شاء الله يحسب بميزان حسناتك يا اقل مايقال عنك مبدع


----------



## zine eddine (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (31 ديسمبر 2012)

عام سعيد والامة الاسلامية بخير 
جزيل الشكر لاخينا  ايمن قنديل ​ الفاضل على ما تقوم به من مجهودات
لنفع به اخوانك 
و جزاك الله خيرا 
وارجوا ان تكون هنالك تكملة لدورس اذا كانت هنالك تكملة
و سلام عليم


----------



## abedodeh (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## saidgc (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (16 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

